# remigton shells, winchester, kent. decisions, decisions



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

ok what is wrong with the remington sportsmans, i shoot em all the time and i like em. their cheap to. and winchester experts are terrable. just trust me on that one. and the kents i love them to people say they have problems with the wads not comming out when they get wet. never happend to me. well any ways i was just wondering if any body had a experiences with any of the above shells.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I used Estate Cartridge and worked great then got a bunch of shells for christmas and they were Kent so then I used that last fall then switched to Estate this fall, I prefer Estate over the Kents but they can do some good performance, that way if I aim dead on.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Bought some of those high speed Remington shells...1550 fps. #2 3" sure has some knock down power, as we had some geese come in on opener. They seem a little more accurate too since theyre faster. Cant go wrong for $65 a case either!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Kent Fasteel. Enough said!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Whatever patterns best out of your gun. 

For my Benelli SBE2 with a 26" barrel and a DrakeKiller choke tube it's Kent 3 1/2" 2's......with a modified choke I shoot Kent 3 1/2" BB's. It's all I shoot regardless of species b/c I know how it shoots. I choose the choke tube depending on how close I think they'll get. I find myself shooting a lot less these days and a lot fewer cripples. Remember, you still need to hit them regardless so the more you shoot in the offseason the better.

My .02


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

I also shoot the SBE2 with a 26" and the new kent faststeel 3.5 in 1.25 oz load that goes 1625 fps are hard to beat. I also use the pattern master choke tube and the combo is deadly. The other advantage of these shells is the price, i can usually find them for 13.99 a box, compared to other 3.5's that are around 18.99


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Federal Premium Heavy High Velocity takes care of business. Gotta support the hometown company anyway. Leave for ND tonight. 
Good Hunting, 
Ted


----------



## G7 (Aug 25, 2003)

I switched to Kent last year, and have been really happy. My gun used to jam every once in awhile and now with the Fasteel it never has happened. Pretty good price also.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like Kent or Estate shells - patterns well with my gun and smacks them in the lips. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BTW, Travery, your avatar is really distracting.... :lol: Man that girls hot!

If my wife reads this.....just kidding honey. 8)


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i would definitly have to agree with chris. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

How do you rich boys (just kidding, I'm a poor college kid), like the SBE II's???? I held one at the new Cabela's last weekend and they pull up so nice. Plus they are so light. I just wish I had an extra $1300 laying around to pick one up. I love my BPS, but I can't wait to try something new.
Good slaying :evil: 
Ted


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'd buy one again if given the chance. I originally bought a Super X2 but when I took it out to fire for the first time at the range it was a lemon (wouldn't fire....nobody could figure out why?). So I decided against the X2 and went with the SBE2.

The SBE2 is a good gun, don't get me wrong but for the money I don't think I'm going Italian next time.

My next gun will be a 3 1/2" O/U for waterfowling. Only during the spring do I really need to shoot more than twice anyways.

My .02


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I absolutly LOVE my sbe2. The main reason is that it is so easy to clean compared to other automatics that I have. For an auto it can handle getting pretty dirty before it acts up. Mine has never acted up yet though. If you got the dough they are great but the price can price people out of having one. I am an automatic fan though. I have a couple of pumps and an OU but I never shoot them well the OU at clay targets. For hunting I use a colt auto 20 for upland and the SBE2 for waterfowl.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> BTW, Travery, your avatar is really distracting.... :lol: Man that girls hot!
> 
> If my wife reads this.....just kidding honey. 8)


Hustad, you talk the wife into renting "The Girl Nextdoor" to watch her... and then you will really have yourself some problems!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Estate shells are best than others. I shot duck,geese and pheasants down easily. I use them for 4 years and no problem with Estate shells. I love it!!! I shot snow goose range 60 yds, I heard sportman 3" 1 3/8 oz #BB more powerful but one problem hard to find 1 3/8oz. I know they just have 1 1/4 oz. I will try to use sportman 1 3/8 oz. for long range.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

does anyone have an opinion on Winchester Super X Drylok, I bought some 4s, 3s, 2s, & BBs. Do I have all the bases covered for the Winchester experiment?


----------



## gilbatron_2500 (Sep 7, 2005)

Chris, talking about 3.5 o/u, I have only found a couple. I purchased a traditions waterfowler II, and i love it. Its pretty light and it has great balance. You should check it out!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gilbatron_2500 said:


> Chris, talking about 3.5 o/u, I have only found a couple. I purchased a traditions waterfowler II, and i love it. Its pretty light and it has great balance. You should check it out!


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into them.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Benelli M2 is the same as SBEII except it only shoots 3" if you are looking at saving about 300 bucks. I bought mine for the easy cleaning.


----------

